# Smith & wesson m&p 9mm



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, im new to this gun forum, but i am wondering if anyone has the smith & wesson m&p 9mm? I wanted to know how it shoots, i bought mine about a month ago, but i havent be able to get to the range yet to shoot it, and ive heard alot of bad things about it.. So if anyone has an opinion id like to hear it .. I have other guns i carry like the glock 23 , glock 26, sig p220, airweight smith&wesson, xm 40, but i havent been able to get to shott this gun yet, and id like some opinions on what everyone thinks about the gun.. Is it a bust?

Thanks


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I just got mine a month ago and have a couple hundred rounds through it. Plus I rented one before I bought it and put another 100 through that. No failures, easy to shoot, very little recoil, great ergonomics, easy to strip and clean. I'm a new shooter, this is only my 2nd gun, and it is very user friendly and not intimidating. I haven't actually heard anything bad other than some people complaining about the trigger. But if you're really that picky Apex makes all the goodies you need to tune it. Check out smith-wessonforum.com They have an M&P section with a ton of good info. Enjoy!


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks clockwork.. Yeah i have quit a few guns... But i havent had time to shoot it yet, when i gotot the range i usually take my xd-40 or my glock 23 40 cal. And ive shot my sig p220 45. Cal and thats a gun like no other gun i have shot, oaid a 1,000 for it, but its awsome .. And my fiance, i got her a glock model 26. 9mm and she loves it, but not as good as her bersa 380 . Shes shot her 380 for over a year and some now, but she is getting comfortable moving up to the glock .. But i actually seen and like the kimber solo .. Heard anything about those guns? Anyway thanks for the info on the m&p

kev


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I've read a couple recent reviews on the Kimber Solo. Seems like a pretty decent sub-compact, no real negatives. I haven't seen or handled one in person yet though but I'm keeping an eye out for one.

Here's Handguns Mag's review:
http://www.handgunsmag.com/featured_handguns/exclusive_kimber_solo_review_042811//index.html


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have had the M&P 9, 40, 45 FS and 45 C. Traded the .40 off cause it bothered my arthritic wrists.
My favorite is the 45FS followed by the 45C.

All excelent pistols.

I have had XD's and Sigs but prefer M&P's.

I hope you find your's to be satisfying.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 2. a FS M&P9, and a 9c. I love the way the FS shoots and handles. Used it in IDPA a while back. Did VERY well, hadn't shot it too much before that (maybe 100 rounds). But my times showed noticeable improement. Mind, i have only shot IDPA 2 times by then. The 9c I don't like so much. It just doesnt fit me as well as the FS. Works fine (for the 200 rounds through it). Just doesnt fit me as well as the 1911 or the glock, or the snubbies. That one is headed down the road. The FS. Not unless i need something else more.
Hope that helps. Enjoy. Heck, go shoot the thing, i can here it crying for attention.


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Well tof, im kinda in your situation, i have rsd, and ive lost a lot of use of my right arm and hand .. Rsd is a chronic pain, and the main nerve in yr arm starts to kinda die off, thats why i got the sig p220 even tho its a 45, its big enough, and it is great to shoot, doesnt hurt my hand .. So i do like my sig p220 best gun ive ever owned, but i had to buy the m&p 9mm just to see how it shoots, and ive had it for about 2 months now, and havent had a chance to get to the range .. Were i live in pittsburgh pa weve had so much damn rain ... But im hoping it shoots pretty good, ive seen reviews where they say it jams constantly, or it doesnt feed ammo well .. And this and that..so i want to go shoot it this week to see if i want to keep it, or trade it in on a kimber solo .. Ive been trying to find someone that has a solo .. Lol .. Sorry about yr arthritis.. I feel for you buddy.. Thanks for the info.. Much appreciated


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

RocKNGlockRob said:


> Well tof, im kinda in your situation, i have rsd, and ive lost a lot of use of my right arm and hand .. Rsd is a chronic pain, and the main nerve in yr arm starts to kinda die off, thats why i got the sig p220 even tho its a 45, its big enough, and it is great to shoot, doesnt hurt my hand .. So i do like my sig p220 best gun ive ever owned, but i had to buy the m&p 9mm just to see how it shoots, and ive had it for about 2 months now, and havent had a chance to get to the range .. Were i live in pittsburgh pa weve had so much damn rain ... But im hoping it shoots pretty good, ive seen reviews where they say it jams constantly, or it doesnt feed ammo well .. And this and that..so i want to go shoot it this week to see if i want to keep it, or trade it in on a kimber solo .. Ive been trying to find someone that has a solo .. Lol .. Sorry about yr arthritis.. I feel for you buddy.. Thanks for the info.. Much appreciated


If you don't already you should start reloading. I can load my 45 rounds to creampuff levels and still meet USPSA Major load factor. I shoot at least 100 rounds per week, often times twice that and my wrists would never allow it with factory loads. My carry ammo remains full power as I can handle a few for fire fight purposes.

I hope your rain clouds lift soon so you can see how nice that M&P is.

Enjoy. 
tumbleweed


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Well buddy, ive thought about that for sometime.. And now my wife is pregnant, so i cant have the lead in the house lol .. So i cant re-load .. But thanks for the help


----------



## dbrow6272 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry II*

This my daily carry piece. I love it. I also keep it close at night due to the built in laser grips. It carries well, easy to conceal and a dream to shoot. Very accurate manageble recoil and easy to strip down for cleaning. You cannot go wrong with a Kimber! I also own and carry a few Sig's but my favorite is the Kimber in 45ACP.


----------

